# Two of my pups



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

This is Mac, the chinese crested. He's nearly 3 years old. And Ace, the American Bulldog mix, he is 19 weeks old. 

http://i.imgur.com/cRKPb8P.jpg


Was a super cute pic so I couldn't not share!


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Awww! Adorable  love the blue eyes!


----------

